# RC Mass encouragement



## Prufrock (Nov 30, 2008)

Something that's been on my mind for a while.

I want to know how some of you, individually, actually would respond to a situation such as this: you have a Roman Catholic friend (one who has no desire of becoming a protestant, mind you) who, through being quite busy, has neglected to attend mass for a few weeks now. Do you/would you (the reader of this) encourage that person to get back to mass or not?


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 30, 2008)

I would encourage it because they do read some of the bible dont they? and the Holy Spirit would work through that?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 30, 2008)

I would not. I don't think there's anything redeeming about the ceremony, anything instructive, no gospel.

I might try something like this: Sit down with him in a relaxed moment, and say to him, "Tell me how this absence from religion affects you. How does it impact you subjectively? I'm also interested in how you understand this departure from observance (however temporary) impacts the inter-personal relationship, the objective state, between God and you. And does going back make any real difference?"

I think an effective way of witnessing to religious people is asking them to explain what they think about spiritual states, relevant to their own cases; and by asking the right questions, you may stir up other questions in them, and reveal to them longings they did not know they had.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Nov 30, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> Something that's been on my mind for a while.
> 
> I want to know how some of you, individually, actually would respond to a situation such as this: you have a Roman Catholic friend (one who has no desire of becoming a protestant, mind you) who, through being quite busy, has neglected to attend mass for a few weeks now. Do you/would you (the reader of this) encourage that person to get back to mass or not?




Whatever you do, I would not encourage the attendance of Mass.



> Heidelberg Catechism Q. 80.
> 
> _What difference is there between the Lord’s Supper and the Popish Mass?_
> 
> The Lord’s Supper testifies to us, that we have full forgiveness of all our sins by the one sacrifice of Jesus Christ, which He Himself has once accomplished on the cross; and that by the Holy Ghost we are ingrafted into Christ, who with His true body is now in heaven at the right hand of the Father, and is to be there worshiped. But the Mass teaches, that the living and the dead have not forgiveness of sins through the sufferings of Christ, unless Christ is still daily offered for them by the priests; and that Christ is bodily under the form of bread and wine, and is therefore to be worshiped in them. And thus *the Mass at bottom is nothing else than a denial of the one sacrifice and passion of Jesus Christ, and an accursed idolatry.*


----------



## SolaGratia (Nov 30, 2008)

In my humble opinion, instead of encouraging your friend to attend the popish mass, try to show him the True Christian Religion by the way you lived your life according to the Reformed understanding of the Bible.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Nov 30, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> Something that's been on my mind for a while.
> 
> I want to know how some of you, individually, actually would respond to a situation such as this: you have a Roman Catholic friend (one who has no desire of becoming a protestant, mind you) who, through being quite busy, has neglected to attend mass for a few weeks now. Do you/would you (the reader of this) encourage that person to get back to mass or not?



Having a lot of Catholic friends, I probably have done it before, in cases where I believed the person really was a Christian who was benefiting from the scripture-reading portions. But knowing what I know now about the practices in the mass, I think I was probably wrong to do so. Still, I don't know what the correct response is -- I would hope I could invite the person to my church in a gracious way.

This thread is also a good reminder to me to be diligent in attending, because when my best Catholic friend knows I've missed church one Sunday, she invites me to on-campus mass. I have never attended, but certainly wasn't offended by being invited, and I know she isn't offended (and sometimes comes) when I invite her to Protestant services. I should, therefore, be bolder with my invitations.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 30, 2008)

Dearly Bought said:


> Whatever you do, I would not encourage the attendance of Mass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John Owen includes this as a footnote in his Greater Catechism:



> No part of Christian religion was ever so vilely contaminated and abused by profane wretches, as this pure, holy, plain action and institution of our Saviour: witness the Popish horrid monster of transubstantiation, and their idolatrous mass.



There is also this from Article II of Luther's Smalcald Articles:



> That the Mass in the Papacy must be the greatest and most horrible abomination, as it directly and powerfully conflicts with this chief article, and yet above and before all other popish idolatries it has been the chief and most specious. ... In addition to all this, this dragon's tail, [I mean] the Mass, has begotten a numerous vermin-brood of manifold idolatries.


----------



## Staphlobob (Nov 30, 2008)

He sounds like a typical Roman - not at all a Christian, but mass is only needed occasionally. 

It's been said, and rightly so, that the most valuable gift we can ever give someone is our time because in this life we've all been given only a limited amount that can never be regained. If possible, give your friend of your time and energy. Spend some time praying for him (not with him!). Witness to him, share the Word, point him to Jesus Christ and not the pope.

But above all do not encourage him to attend mass. Remember ... encouraging people to turn away from the Truth will not be forgotten by our Lord.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you engaged this friend on the topic of Christian faith much before? I think you have a golden opportunity here to open a conversation whether you have or haven't had much previous conversation with him. I must echo with the others that in no way should you encourage him to return to the abomination of the mass; but you should engage him in conversation about why he's not attending, and what he thinks he's missing in that he has missed a few weeks. You can point him, then, to the reasons we gather together, and what you would be missing if you missed worship a few weeks in a row. How would your soul be thirsting for the Word? How would you be missing the communion of the saints? How would you be missing the means of grace? You have a LOT of open doors here... may the Lord grant you the opportunity to step through a couple with your friend.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 30, 2008)

We too have friends who consider themselves in the Roman church.

I invite them, in the ordinary course of life, to come to church with us (including when we are travelling or visiting them or they us). Also, in the ordinary course, invite them to special church events (e.g. Christmas evening service, Children's play, etc.)

I invite them to join in family home Bible reading when we do it on the Lord's Day and other days.

Also, we discuss biblical topics (generally they are interested) in the ordinary course of life as they come up and when appropriate, differentiate the Roman doctrine from that of Protestants, especially:

1) biblical gospel
2) authority of scripture

People watch what you do. If you are hearty in pursuing worship- corporate, family and personal they will notice. Ask God for faith it will be used by Him.


----------



## jambo (Nov 30, 2008)

A definite NO -do not encourage him to go to mass. Mass is not just a Catholic way of doing communion. Traditional Catholicism still teaches transubstantiation (although the RC receiving the wafer may or may not believe the bread actually becomes the body of Christ-the church still teaches that it does). Ths bread is _worshipped_ as it is Christ's body. Hence when RC pass the alter they will bow to the alter as that is where Christ "lives"

In terms of salvation although the mass will not guarantee salvation, if you neglect mass you do not have any hope of ever obtaining it. Although not many believe in purgatory, the more masses said on earth in your behalf shortens the time you spend there. 

I would talk to him about Jn 6. RC's believe Jn 6 refers to the mass about "eating my flesh" etc. Get a proper understanding of this passage and the symbolism involved. Jesus also said in other places he was the door yet that is taken in a completely different way.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Nov 30, 2008)

Others have already said it, but I'd add my voice to those who have suggested that you should NOT encourage him to attend the idolatrous mass of the papists.


----------

